# schultz aqua soil??? WHERE?



## travdawg (Mar 3, 2005)

Went to home depot today with hopes of getting the soil & pea gravel for my setup. I ended up going to Lowes, & Walmart as well, but no one carried the Schultz Aquatic Soil, or any Schultz products that I could find. Anyone have an inside to whre I could find some of that at retail?

I was also sad to find only the ugly grey pea gravel.... Guess I will loook to pet shops to see if I can fidn some large bags of "natural" gravel. bah, so much for on the cheap!

Trav


----------



## butacska (Mar 1, 2008)

If I were you I would give them (HD/Lowes) a call, ask for the garden department and have them look for the bags of SAPS. I bought it at HD, they have it inside, where they have things for the orchids (soil/ferts etc) and the more expensive soils. Usually right next to the indoor plants. 
For the gravel, I would go to LFS, they may have better (nicer) selection.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

You can try a local nursery also, they should have it out by now, it is POND time.
I have never not found it at Home Depot, but what can I say if you already tried it.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

OH yeah, how much are you getting. If just the one bag, that is fine, but if you are getting a bunch, the SMS will end up cheaper in the end.


----------



## isu712 (Feb 8, 2008)

Just so you know, Schultz Aqua Soil isn't actually soil. It's more like a really small gravel and won't give you the same effect as using top soil. If you already knew this I'm sorry for being redundant, but I figured it should be said.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Home depot where all the other soils are. Thats where I found mine.
1 bag-$6-%7


----------



## travdawg (Mar 3, 2005)

So do ppl use it on top of their topsoil instead of gravel, or what?


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

i used mine to cap the soil. it's really light and won't hold plants down easily. some ppl reported that it floated on them, but i have not experienced this. the plus side to being light is that the MTS can easily burrow through and aerate. i think that it also might not suffer from creating anaerobic conditions as much as something heavier. it's also light enough for my cherry shrimp to pick up and roll in their claws; i take this as a good thing.

i'd say my only real annoyance is when i'm trying to plant anything. i've resorted to rubber banding stems to rocks, and using weights until the roots have taken.

also be wary when you rinse it. pour the schultz into water or you will get a large cloud of dust that will clot your nose for days. i had to flush my nasal cavity with a neti pot after i was done and fine clay particles were coming out. gross.

it's a nice neutral brownish clay color when wet.

one $6 bag filled my 20 gallon long. hope this helps.


----------



## rangersnoopy24201 (Feb 7, 2008)

i had red beard algae problems with the schulz


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

rangersnoopy24201 said:


> i had red beard algae problems with the schulz


huh? schultz have nothing to do with your algae.

HD has a deal with schultz so call to all the HD around you.. One will bound to have some.. They're next to the plant fertilizers.

I use it to mix with my topsoil and cap the mixture... And then a thin layer of big gravel, rocks to weigh everything down.


----------

